# Is it safe for mom to take a digestive enzyme while nursing?



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

I have been prescribed Panaplex phase II by a naturopath and it has Hydrochloric acid and Ox bile in it. I have been taking it a few times a day for 3 weeks now and am wondering if this is safe for my 2yo who still nurses every 2 hours or so. I could find no info on this through a web search and i don't believe the naturopath knows much about breastfeeding although she is excellent in other areas.

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

these are natural ingredients. not man made, your body will matabolize them before they make it to breastmilk much easier than if they were man made ingredients or other medications - herbs, etc. I don't think there's anything to worry about. I take digestive enzymes, they're catalysts that work in your gut, and shouldn't have any matabolites that make their way into your system or breastmilk.

Lori


----------

